# Part 3



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

​


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, is it an experimental verge watch? :clap: :clap:

Really stunning!!!

Andreas


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

That is a very special looking piece.

The second picture of the back mesmerized me but then i was equally drawn to the dial, how old is it Chris.

Mark


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would date it to short after 1800.

Andreas


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

200yrs old fair dinkum!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> I would date it to short after 1800.
> 
> Andreas


Many thanks; these are family pieces that have come to me. I am thinking of selling two of them (those with the least associations)but am trying to establish roughly what I have before approaching specialists.

This is earlier than I thought, it would appear, I had thought 1830's~

Do you think the case is contemporary? Or later?

Is it possible that it is a Breuguet movement recased, later, in the East?

Does the coat of arms on the case mean anything to anybody?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Most interesting! The coat of arms semms to depict a naval or marines organisation, possibly an admiral or general's watch. To me, it hints at Italy, rather than GB. Just my two pennies.

Mike


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow! you have some terrific watches Chris.You'll be worth a fortune if you sell them all.I'd find it difficult to do that though. They are so beautiful and rare.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Circumstances required the recent sale of the Breguet, which reached >Â£9,500 at auction! And I thought the market was depressed....


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Good Lord,what an amazing Breguet watch,stunning enamel work,i've always wondered what the shield trumpet and sword meant,as lots of pocket watches have the same items,but no where near as elaborately done as yours.

Certainly a deserved price at auction Chris,its a privilege for me just to see it on my screen.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you Sam; they are all superb pieces, but the Breuget really was stunning.

The movement was dated at around ~182-, and appeared to have been (re)cased in the East, later, regardless of expense, as the gold proved to be 22carat and the enamelling is of the finest degree.

I am still interested to establish significance of the back marking, so if anybody comes across anything....


----------

